# Blues Audio USA same as Blues Audio?



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Blues Audio USA website:

Amplifiers - Blues Car Audio

Blues Audio Website:

Blues Car Audio


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Nope. The second website/product is owned by Linear Power, the first is not. No relation in any shape, form or fashion. Just another "rip off" company looking to make a profit off another company's good name.

Earlier this year it was decided that Blues Car Audio (owned by LP) would be absorbed into LP, so all the "new stock" drivers are branded as LP.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I think the first website is for the amplifiers that are built by Powerbass. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

